# Digital Analysis and routing EEG



## dpetrosky (Jan 31, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if they routinely see CPT code 95957, Digital analysis billed whenever a routine EEG, CPT 95819 is billed?  I am aware that 95957 is generally performed when billing for Ambulatory EEG, CPT 95953 and for Video EEG monitoring, CPT 95951 but as to whether physicians are performing this with the routine testing.


----------

